# Larry Lype you will be missed



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was informed this morning that our fellow Hobbytalker Larry Lype passed away last night. I have no other details at this time.

RIP BUDDY ................... 43770


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow sorry to hear this, Rest in Peace good buddy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, what a shell shocker. RIP Larry, you are Missed.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

God Speed to Larry and prayers for those he left behind.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

That's more than sad. Larry was a fixture here. He will be missed.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

God bless you Larry. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts to Larry, his family and friends. Rest In Peace.


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Peace & Blessings.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my sincerest condolences to Larry's family, friends and acquaintances.
we have surely lost a valuable asset in our lives.
Larry brought so much more to others than he expected from them and was a bright light to many.
his tales of driving and other exploitations over the many wonderful years of his life were uplifting and often humorous.
his extremely positive attitude of late was a fine example for all of us.
grieve, yes, but let us also rejoice in Larry's new found freedom and reward.
God Speed Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

He will be sorely missed. Our thoughts and prayers go to Larry's family and friends. 

Rest in peace and hope your doing some laps up there with all your friends.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Larry, I always thought of you the few times we were in Florida. I hate that we never got a chance to meet in person. Peace to you and our thoughts and prayers to your family and friends.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

R.I.P So sad to hear this .


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Larry, you will be missed. Rest in Peace my friend.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear the sad news of a fellow slotter/friend...You will be missed by many...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Larry had been to this side of the world and understood the "downunder" way of doing things. It was really nice to be able to chat to someone that had that incite! He always made me feel at home whatever site we were on. I really enjoyed chatting to Larry about his racing days. He was a wealth of knowledge and a real gentleman. My sincere condolences to the family.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*larry*

sry to hear he was a friend and will be missed god bless .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*larry*

this message is from bubba he has no computer right now and says to say what a nice guy larry was and sry to here what happen and god bless.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Rest in peace Larry, may God grant your family and friends the comfort that they'll seek as you go to your reward.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to here this. Condolences to family and friends. R.I.P. Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Brightest Blessings to Larry and his family.
He never failed to have a kind word for any one
and never once did I hear him make a disparaging remark.

His contributions to us over the years, through humor
and knowledge that he freely shared was a wonderful gift!

Bless you real good, my friend.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I never shed a tear when my mom or my dad passed away, but for some reason I found myself in crying my eyes out sitting at my desk today.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I was happy know and run slot cars with Larry. I would listen to him share stories of his racing days and share with me his knowledge of cars and slot cars. He would tell me some of the slot cars he would pick up on his journeys when going to car shows. He had a great sense of humor and was a wealth knowledge. R.I.P my friend you will be truly missed.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

So so sad to hear this. He was the first to welcome me to HT in chat. I really enjoyed chatting with him and hearing all of his race stories. I will miss him.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Very sad news. God bless Larry and his family. This is very sad. I sure am going to miss him. My prayers will be with him and his family.

Randy.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad news . Prayers go out to family and friends . Keep on racing in the heavens Larry !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shalom.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

God bless Larry.You were a class act.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Larry was a damn fine human. He will be missed by lots. Prayers to his family.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go Larry's family and friends.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Rest in Peace...

https://www.facebook.com/larry.lype


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

very sad news i,m gonna miss him and his posts of his builds. farewell larry rest in peace.
and scman same me. thats how he has touched us all.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Rest In Peace*

Condolences to Larry's family. God's speed my freihd may you rest in peace.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Larry was an outstanding man, very helpful & a nice guy to boot. He will be missed. Godspeed Larry


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. Rest in peace, Larry. You will be missed and remembered. Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry R.I.P. & hope they have lot of slots in Heaven for you to build.

Going to miss you Larry & all your race car builds. 

Prayers go out to Family and Friends, Bob


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

God Bless...Always sad to hear yet another good man is lost.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

RIP my friend. 

Wes


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

very sorry to hear ,all my prayers are with the family,he will be missed here and in my heart ,i met him in port orange and had a great time talking to him and his wife,you will be missed larry


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> this message is from bubba he has no computer right now and says to say what a nice guy larry was and sry to here what happen and god bless.


thanks "D", U worded perfectly....
backup & running again...

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back Pete 123!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just started reading the boards again this is sad indeed. Larry will be missed.

Roger Corrie
Virginia beach, VA


----------

